# New (to me) De Rosa Owner Here



## mike6108 (Jun 12, 2004)

So after envying the De Rosa mystique for some time now and watching the used market, I finally found my bike and picked it up last night. It's a 2005 (I think) Corum with a full Record set-up.  The color of the blue paint is just stunning!

Bought it off a guy from my local craigslist who really babied it.

Can't wait to take it out for its first ride. Will try and get some pics up this weekend.

Cheers! :thumbsup:


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Blue Corum*

Let's see some photos of that Corum.



mike6108 said:


> So after envying the De Rosa mystique for some time now and watching the used market, I finally found my bike and picked it up last night. It's a 2005 (I think) Corum with a full Record set-up.  The color of the blue paint is just stunning!
> 
> Bought it off a guy from my local craigslist who really babied it.
> 
> ...


----------



## mike6108 (Jun 12, 2004)

Here are some pics. Took it out for its first ride today. Did a 45 miler with 3500 ft of climbing. Very smooth. Descends better than my Lemond Zurich. Felt more confident cornering. Climbs well but I'll need to up my leg strength as my Zurich has a triple. The Record group is oh so sweet. Quick and smooth shifts. I still need to dial in the fit, but overall, I'm pretty happy right out of the box.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

THats a one lovely bike .. congrats ..


----------



## greg75 (Feb 15, 2008)

*Oh yeah!*

Very, very beautiful. And greatphotographs too!


----------



## nickillus (May 3, 2006)

I'm filled with envy. Very nice.


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

Stunning! Do you know what kind of rims? They look amazing with that frame!


----------



## mike6108 (Jun 12, 2004)

Fantino said:


> Stunning! Do you know what kind of rims? They look amazing with that frame!


Appreciate all the compliments. The rims are Open Pros that have been anodized blue to match the paint on the frame.


----------



## mike6108 (Jun 12, 2004)

Couple of updated shots with a new wheelset I just picked up. I've had this bike for a year and a half now and it has become my go to bike. It does just about everything right for me. Here's to hoping that the wheelset just gives me one more way to enjoy this fine ride!


----------



## snowgor (Apr 10, 2007)

Very nice. Which Zurich did you have? Spline or CF? That is very nice looking bike. How does the wheelset work?


----------



## mike6108 (Jun 12, 2004)

snowgor said:


> Very nice. Which Zurich did you have? Spline or CF? That is very nice looking bike. How does the wheelset work?


Thanks. I had a 2004 spline model. Ended up giving it to my father. The Easton wheels only have one ride on them so far but it was nice. This is my first go at deep section carbon wheels. Wasn't quite sure what to expect, so I thought they might be stiff to the point of being harsh but they are actually quite smooth, and they do spin up quickly. I think it helped that I put some nice tubulars on them as well in the Veloflex Carbons.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Lovely bike my friend - great pics - thanks for posting!


----------

